# The Use of Bach Flowers with Anxiety, Panic and OCD



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi

Just found an interesting article about the use of Bach Flower Remedies on the use of anxiety, panic and OCD. It is very interesting reading. When I first read it, I couldn't believe what I was seeing. It summed me up totally. Let me know what you guys think of it 

http://www.flowersociety.org/Anxiety-Di ... -Perez.htm

Love and Gratitude
Jeremy


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

I forgot to mention that it is written by a Doctor of Psychology.

Jeremy


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/dyn ... itive&id=1


----------

